
Adult performers to picket Instagram HQ over company's nude photo rules - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/19/instagram-nude-photo-policy-protest
======
jhabdas
I think the message is clear. If anyone wants to sell the pink parts of their
bodies, Instagram is telling them you won't do it here.

Shame if anyone lost data.

